
Microsoft becomes most valuable US company as slow iPhone sales hit Apple - kanishkdudeja
https://www.businesstoday.in/current/corporate/microsoft-becomes-most-valuable-us-company-as-slow-iphone-sales-hit-apple-market-cap/story/294099.html
======
markwhiting
It appears this might have been a reporting mistake:
[https://9to5mac.com/2018/11/24/apple-market-cap-
microsoft/](https://9to5mac.com/2018/11/24/apple-market-cap-microsoft/)

------
0xfffff
Microsoft seems to struggle the least at the moment amongst the tech giants.

